# Exciting news!



## ClickMini (Jan 26, 2010)

The Tadpole carriage is on its way!!! I am so excited! Also my pairs harness was slated to be sent on the 18th, so should be arriving any day. wooooohoooooo!!!!

My little pair, Flirty and Esprit, are getting used to each other. In fact, I think they are in love.




I can't wait to drive that pair, what a team they will be.


----------



## REO (Jan 26, 2010)

Wheee!! It's all coming together!





I'm going to want to see lots of photos! Pretty please?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 26, 2010)

There will be plenty of pictures! Amy has taken advantage of my temporary "non-driving" status to enlisted me as navigator and you KNOW I won't be able to resist hopping off and snapping endless photos.



Having my own pair going with the same setup is going to be anticlimatic after helping Amy with hers!





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 26, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> There will be plenty of pictures! Amy has taken advantage of my temporary "non-driving" status to enlisted me as navigator and you KNOW* I won't be able to resist hopping off and snapping endless photos*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Amy! So much for that "groom down" rule!!! Penalty points for you!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 26, 2010)

*snort* I mean at HOME, Myrna.



Brat!





She's going to have to find someone else for at least two of her CDE's because I need to save my vacation time for that trip to the UK this August. When I couldn't show last year I still went to volunteer but can't justify the expenditure this year when I have other plans for the time off. Still, I'll help her at home and we'll get everything fitted and working well. I can't wait for the Tadpole to arrive!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 26, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> *snort* I mean at HOME, Myrna.
> 
> 
> 
> Brat!


There's one thing about Rhineharts, they only pick on people they like!!!



(Oh, and only those they "know" well enough to pick on...



)

What are you doing in the UK? I must have missed that.

Myrna


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 26, 2010)

Groom down, shroom down. I expect her to hang off the sides by the handles she recommended and take 'em on the fly! And we are talking about Flirty here...flying is what we'll be doing! LOL


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Amy!!*



What happened to "I don't know what I'm doing with a pair, I'm going to start Training Level, no question?" You are such a dang speed demon!



If you want me rolling off the sides like that you can contribute to the safety vest I'm going to need to keep my ribs intact.





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 27, 2010)

So, Leia. Did you listen REALLY WELL to Marc Johnson on the Navigating 101 webinar? Sounds like you are going to need it! Do you weigh more or the same as Amy so you can keep that Tadpole on four wheels? Huh, huh, huh?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 27, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Do you weigh more or the same as Amy so you can keep that Tadpole on four wheels? Huh, huh, huh?


I'm counting on enthusiasm and good timing to make up for much.



As long as my ribs can take it, I will go all the way over the side on my back if I have to!

Missed the webinar the first time but was thinking of catching it on the encore. Should be good if I didn't already miss it.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry, it was last night. I almost missed it, too, thinking it was on Thursday again. (Marc had good info, but was hard to listen to. No "ums" but lots of "down time" in between thoughts....


----------

